# kill deer with 17?????



## Dusty Baron (Nov 9, 2007)

is a 17 HMR enough gun to hunt whitetail with?, or should I get a 223? (I'd rather use a 17) lol


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i dont think there is enough power behind the 17 hmr to take down a deer.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

lol? Does that still mean laugh out loud??

.17 will hardly meet requirements at all. Not practical nor legal in North Dakota. Check your regs.


----------



## Dusty Baron (Nov 9, 2007)

beets me. how do I check requirements? but is it big enough to go deer huntin with any way? or not hardly?


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

A 17 HMR bullet will blow up when you shoot a squirrel, I think I would have to be lost in the bush only with that gun and starving to shoot a deer with one. Here you need a 243 caliber or bigger to hunt, and I think that is a good thing, I don't know if I would use a 223 here even if I could. The 223 would be the better choice, it should be fine for your deer down there, they are much smaller.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Deer Gun Season - Centerfire rifles of .22 to .49 caliber and muzzleloading rifles of .45 caliber or larger are legal for deer. Centerfire rifles of .50 caliber or larger using smokeless powder are prohibited. Rifles must have a minimum barrel length of 16 inches. Rifled slugs of 20 gauge or larger are legal for shotguns. Minimum barrel length of shotguns is 18 inches. Handgun (pistol or revolver or single shot) cartridge cases under .40 caliber must be at least 1.285 inches in length and bullets must be at least .257 inches in diameter. Handgun cartridge cases of .40 caliber or larger must be at least .992 inches in length. Muzzleloading handguns must be .50 caliber or larger. In addition, any centerfire handgun designed to fire a legal rifle cartridge shall be legal, except .38 S&W Special and 9mm Luger. All legal bow equipment as listed in the deer bow season section shall be legal during the deer gun season. Fully automatic firearms, full metal jacketed bullets, or altered projectiles are prohibited.

Source: ND game and fish

http://gf.nd.gov/regulations/deer/index.html#firearms

a .243 is a great starter rifle for deer. 30.06 is also a very popular caliber for deer hunting.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Is it possible? Yes. Is it legal? No.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Guys use to hunt deer with a 22lr. and took em down.

It will kill em 
It just wouldn't be ethical :beer:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

yea lol still means laugh out loud.

use a high powered rifle or a shotgun


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I use to have a TC Carbine in .17 Remington (centerfire). The bullets were only 25 grains in weight, but they were zipping out there at around 4000 FPS. Everyone always said the bullets will blow up if they hit a blade of grass. I don't know about that, as on several occassions I've shot through quarter inch hardened steel plate with it. (At close range).

Even so, would never have considered shooting a deer with that gun unless, as someone said, I was starving and in dire need of red meat. Then, I'd have had to be within a few yards of the animal.

Shooting a deer sized animal with anything smaller than the law allows foolish at best and crippling at worst. With the price of a decent centerfire, of significant caliber, being anything but back breaking, there is no reason to skimp on performance. We, as hunters, owe our prey that much.

Get that idea out of your head

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

sillyness.


----------



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

Along with a hunting license comes the responsibility to the animal. You must not make it suffer. The fact that you are asking this question indicates that you are a new or inexperienced hunter. While any gun that uses powder to propel the bullet can kill a deer, it depends entirely on shot placement and it is not likely that you possess that experience.


----------



## Dusty Baron (Nov 9, 2007)

WOW! you sure are a smart one!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Just use it for the squirrells and rabbits.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Dusty Baron said:


> WOW! you sure are a smart one!


But then again, he is not the one asking if he can kill a deer with a over powered bb gun :eyeroll:


----------



## Dusty Baron (Nov 9, 2007)

so true. so does that mean he is dumb? or he really is smart.? :wink:


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

I have a marshmallow gun that will stop deer in their tracks!

But only if they are really hungry


----------



## Dusty Baron (Nov 9, 2007)

:withstupid: not! I am STUPID!! 8)


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

:withstupid: :withstupid: :lol:


----------

